# Lowell Police



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

If there are any Lowell Officers here as members to Masscops.com, could you please tell me if Lowell plans to hire this year. I am on the list and I have heard that they might be hiring, but not sure how many and if they have a budget to hire. Thanks for any info you could provide. Stay safe.


----------



## chief (Sep 27, 2003)

*Lowell*

Hi here they are hiring 21 officers, friend of Mine got a card in the mail.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

this is probably too little too late, but LPD hired 10 (starting Aug. 2) and I have heard that maybe in 6mos to a year they plan on doing a bunch more of hirings after retirements/promos as long as the budget (and city manager) allow for it.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah, I missed the boat this year. I got my letter stating I was NOT high enough on the list. I'm hoping I will have another shot before the list expires.


----------

